# tangelo tosser versus gunners up



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

How would you rate this comparison?

I have heard nothing but good things about the guners up launcher.

I saw an ad for the tangelo tosser in the most recent Retrievers Online. They are a little cheaper than the gunners up. 

What are the differences between the two? Is the tosser electronics ready out of the box like the gunners up is? (I have a TT 150 transmitter and receiver (x2)?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Potshot,
I for one would rather have a tangelo tosser than a gunners up. 
My gunners up had the pulley problem which cost me 32.00 dollars to fix at the local farm and ranch store with american made pulleys and my firing pin was bent the wrong way and didn't hit the primer. I had to go and buy a new roll pin and heat it up to get the right angle on it. 
Now the tangelo is not electronic it is manual but you can buy the train rite remote release and use it on the tangelo. This will boost the cost past the gunners up, however this combination cannot be beat. The tangelo is the best winger on the market for cost and ability and the trainrite release is heavy duty and resets itself after each use. I do own both along with a top gun and the tangelo is by far my favorite. Just my opinion. dave.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

ooops


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

Do you just attach that to the tosser and such makes it remote electronic compatible? (i am not real familiar with winger lingo) their site lists it as costing $160. I don't want to get tooooooo far off in it money-wise. my wife doesn't know about the electronics purchase--since she's a cpa and handles "all" our money, i have to often be very creative.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

2labs said:


> My gunners up had the pulley problem which cost me 32.00 dollars to fix at the local farm and ranch store with american made pulleys



Dave, did you call G.U. to give them a chance to make it right?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

*Gunners up*

Cray,
I just posted my problem here and I believe Tulsa Slim sent me four new pullies. I would have used them but they were the exact same ones I that came with the winger. I figured if I was going to cut off the O-Rings for replacement I would replace with american quality. I think I will contact him and send him is pullies back in exchange for an extra set of rubbers.
Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

Our club just purchased 6 Dogs Afield Sure Toss and they are great! very compact and lite. A nother club just got 20. They come in nice bag and I can store 3 easily in between my crates and the side of my topper.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

the sure toss are nice looking, but they "sho-ah" expensive (at least for the ones to which you can hook up remote electronics).


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

potshot said:


> the sure toss are nice looking, but they "sho-ah" expensive (at least for the ones to which you can hook up remote electronics).


They "Sho-ah"!!!!! I am using Gunners up and have sold a few to our club and club members. I think they are the best Value on the market right now.

Cray


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*TANGELO*

What would one expect to pay for a tangelo with a train rite launcher all together and where could it be purchased?


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Chsad,

Tangelo Products
Bill & Terry Woods
559-251-8973
Tangelo Tosser $265.00

Dogs Afield
1-800-863-3647
Train-Rite Remote Trigger $154.99

Jerry
Train-Rite


----------



## bull (Apr 9, 2004)

*tangelo tosser*

Before you purchase either you should look at dog's afield's
shur-toss. I train everyday by myself and have a couple
of strong arms which I love but I bought a shur toss to
throw live birds. I have used the tangelo tosser and they
are nice for that but you can't break them down only lay them
flat. The shur tosser is about half the weight, a little less
expensive, it breaks down and fits into a canvas bag
which is about 5 feet long but only 8" around. The shur
toss throws great dead birds, has a very good release
for either kicking or electronics, has the option of using
209 blanks with it without a gun, and throws a really good
live duck. The ducks seem to stay in the pouch.

Since Jerry' dog's afield is a sponsor, you might try it.

Bull


----------

